#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Ultima versão do Firmware (2.03.31) para OLT V-SOL V1600D

## rtrombetta

Boa tarde pessoal. 

Esta semana tive que entrar em contato com a V-SOL para tirar algumas dúvidas sobre QinQ nas OLTs V1600 e o suporte me enviou o link com a última versão do firmware para a linha V1600D. Não use esta atualização caso sua OLT não tiver a letra "D" no final. A versão atual é a V2.03.31_170708103853 de 08/07/2017. Caso alguém tenha interesse segue link de um arquivo compactado contendo os dois arquivos de atualização e a documentação de como atualizá-la : https://goo.gl/oy5cfJ

Caso queiram baixar diretamente do drive deles, segue o link para o firmware: https://boxpro.cn/boxpro/p/NjhwlEwrl

e para a última documentação (v1.4): https://boxpro.cn/boxpro/p/4INmNGzFy

Abraço

Ricardo

----------


## DjeiBoy

Opa, obrigado por colocar a disposição da galera, esse equipamento funciona bem??

----------


## sgnetararuama

Uma duvida, esta olt, voces conseguiram acessar ela pelo programada dela, a minha nao deixa instalar o mysql dela.
no site fala que tem acesso web tambem, mais nunca consegui

----------


## Anderson28

Verifica a versão dela, aqui a minha esta de boa.

----------


## leosmendes

> Boa tarde pessoal. 
> 
> Esta semana tive que entrar em contato com a V-SOL para tirar algumas dúvidas sobre QinQ nas OLTs V1600 e o suporte me enviou o link com a última versão do firmware para a linha V1600D. Não use esta atualização caso sua OLT não tiver a letra "D" no final. A versão atual é a V2.03.31_170708103853 de 08/07/2017. Caso alguém tenha interesse segue link de um arquivo compactado contendo os dois arquivos de atualização e a documentação de como atualizá-la : https://goo.gl/oy5cfJ
> 
> Caso queiram baixar diretamente do drive deles, segue o link para o firmware: https://boxpro.cn/boxpro/p/NjhwlEwrl
> 
> e para a última documentação (v1.4): https://boxpro.cn/boxpro/p/4INmNGzFy
> 
> Abraço
> ...


boa tarde rtrombetta , poderia postar uma foto da sua olt, se estou correto parece que exite uma versão genérica a da v-sol, e esta versão não sei quem é o fabricante e ela não tem porta dc.

----------


## leosmendes

a versão D não tem administração pela web, somente ems e cli

----------


## vitorhugonalves

> Boa tarde pessoal. 
> 
> Esta semana tive que entrar em contato com a V-SOL para tirar algumas dúvidas sobre QinQ nas OLTs V1600 e o suporte me enviou o link com a última versão do firmware para a linha V1600D. Não use esta atualização caso sua OLT não tiver a letra "D" no final. A versão atual é a V2.03.31_170708103853 de 08/07/2017. Caso alguém tenha interesse segue link de um arquivo compactado contendo os dois arquivos de atualização e a documentação de como atualizá-la : https://goo.gl/oy5cfJ
> 
> Caso queiram baixar diretamente do drive deles, segue o link para o firmware: https://boxpro.cn/boxpro/p/NjhwlEwrl
> 
> e para a última documentação (v1.4): https://boxpro.cn/boxpro/p/4INmNGzFy
> 
> Abraço
> ...


Boa noite,
Está satisfeito com essa OLT? Você tem na sua rede outras marcas?

Enviado via Moto G Play usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Anderson28

Acho que vc esta enganado, as que não tem WEB Manager e as A e B! Todas as versões D possue gerenciamento via web.
A minha e a V1600D4

----------


## leosmendes

a "D" pura que eu saiba não somente as variantes D2/4/8

----------


## fhpn

Boa noite, aproveitando o tópico tenho uma Dslam que usa uma uma vlan para se comunicar com o minha RB, uso uma OLT v1600a em bridge ( não fiz nenhuma configuração nela). A Dslam está configurada e funcionando normalmente conectada direto na RB, porém quando ligo ela na Pon dessa OLT não comunica. Preciso fazer configuração de Vlan na OLT também?

----------


## DjeiBoy

> Boa noite, aproveitando o tópico tenho uma Dslam que usa uma uma vlan para se comunicar com o minha RB, uso uma OLT v1600a em bridge ( não fiz nenhuma configuração nela). A Dslam está configurada e funcionando normalmente conectada direto na RB, porém quando ligo ela na Pon dessa OLT não comunica. Preciso fazer configuração de Vlan na OLT também?


Dslam é Gpon.

----------


## fhpn

> Dslam é Gpon.


Essa Dslam e Gepon:
https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...-ad32-adsl-_JM

Inclusive registra e navega nas portas GE.

----------


## fhpn

Só não navega nas portas ADSL pois o serviço roda como falei sobre vlan

----------


## fhpn

> Boa noite, aproveitando o tópico tenho uma Dslam que usa uma uma vlan para se comunicar com o minha RB, uso uma OLT v1600a em bridge ( não fiz nenhuma configuração nela). A Dslam está configurada e funcionando normalmente conectada direto na RB, porém quando ligo ela na Pon dessa OLT não comunica. Preciso fazer configuração de Vlan na OLT também?


Problema resolvido com atualização de firmware.

----------


## izaufernandes

Bom dia. Aproveitando o tópico, tenho uma olt dessas o modelo é a mini com 4 pon, gostaria de saber se alguém sabe como isolar as portas pon, se tem alguma configuração nela que faça a isolação, ou até mesmo se da para fechar uma vlan entre o mikrotik concentrador e a porta pon. Eu tentei mas sem sucesso. Grato

----------


## Roberto21

Gente boa noite! A minha OLT é a versão D2, ela tem a opção de atualizar via interface web, alguém sabe qual dos dois arquivos utilizo ?

----------


## teresopolis

Tenho uma olt dessa, alguém tem ai ou poderia informar como atualizar as onus via interface web pela olt? Me informaram que podia também via web conectado diretamente na onu fazer o upgrade do fw, tentei e não consegui pois não pinga a onu com o cabo plugado diretamente neça, puz o ip que me forneceram mas nada. To com um monte de onu para atualizar aqui. Nem via pagina web pela olt nem via lan conectado pela onu.

----------


## brunovalmorbida

Bom dia, eu tenho uma V1600D-MINI, eu tenho acesso normal dela por WEB, mas não consigo acessar ela por EMS, alguem sabe me dizer se ela possui suporte a o EMS?

----------


## ajack

> Bom dia, eu tenho uma V1600D-MINI, eu tenho acesso normal dela por WEB, mas não consigo acessar ela por EMS, alguem sabe me dizer se ela possui suporte a o EMS?


Olá amigo, vc usou a firmware da série V1600D normal pra ela? pois estou tentando usar ao que o amigo mandou no forum aqui e não tá aceitando por tftp (check file fail).

----------


## TheGodfather

Boa noite amigos! Eu comprei uma V1600D2, veio com um cd e dois programas o EMS Server e o Client, já vi uns tutoriais na net, um deles da cianet. O problema é o seguinte: Consigo pingar pra ela (192.168.8.100) e pelo putty, mas gostaria de usar o EMS porque não tenho familiaridade com CLI. Quando instalo o EMS Server que vou executá-lo ele abre normalmente quando clico no botão de Start ele fica com aquela barrinha de status carregando infinitamente, já tentei com o Windows 10 e Windows 7, mas ambos dão o mesmo erro, alguém passou por isso?

----------


## Roberto21

Boa noite!

Porque não acessa ela pela interface WEB ?

----------


## TheGodfather

Porque não abre, já rodei um portscan e só tem a porta 22 e 2223 abertas, já resetei ela de fábrica e esse é o padrão. Aparentemente ou é CLI ou EMS apenas.

----------


## elielton

> Boa tarde pessoal. 
> 
> Esta semana tive que entrar em contato com a V-SOL para tirar algumas dúvidas sobre QinQ nas OLTs V1600 e o suporte me enviou o link com a última versão do firmware para a linha V1600D. Não use esta atualização caso sua OLT não tiver a letra "D" no final. A versão atual é a V2.03.31_170708103853 de 08/07/2017. Caso alguém tenha interesse segue link de um arquivo compactado contendo os dois arquivos de atualização e a documentação de como atualizá-la : https://goo.gl/oy5cfJ
> 
> Caso queiram baixar diretamente do drive deles, segue o link para o firmware: https://boxpro.cn/boxpro/p/NjhwlEwrl
> 
> e para a última documentação (v1.4): https://boxpro.cn/boxpro/p/4INmNGzFy
> 
> Abraço
> ...




Boa tarde rtrombetta pode me passar imbox algum contato seu, skype ou whats, tenho duas OLTs dessa e tenho tido alguns problemas com as mesmas, por ex. não consigo ter muito recursos de acesso a ela pelo EMS e outro e mais grave é que a mesma não aceita determinados modelos de ONU, gostaria de trocar algumas idéias com o Sr.
Atenciosamente Elielton

----------


## leosmendes

para tentar limitar estes tipos de problemas eu so uso onu huawei

----------


## elielton

> para tentar limitar estes tipos de problemas eu so uso onu huawei



ONU Huawei EPON???

----------


## leosmendes

isto mesmo

----------


## elielton

> isto mesmo


Tem algum modelo para indicar?

----------


## leosmendes

HG8010 ou HG8310 ambos tem gpon e epon (uso epon)

----------


## elielton

> HG8010 ou HG8310 ambos tem gpon e epon (uso epon)


Até o momento só encontrei delas GPON, tem algum fornecedor para indicar e qual é o valor que tem pago?

----------


## leosmendes

Daniel 49 984111949 (ele vende)

----------


## rtrombetta

> Boa noite amigos! Eu comprei uma V1600D2, veio com um cd e dois programas o EMS Server e o Client, já vi uns tutoriais na net, um deles da cianet. O problema é o seguinte: Consigo pingar pra ela (192.168.8.100) e pelo putty, mas gostaria de usar o EMS porque não tenho familiaridade com CLI. Quando instalo o EMS Server que vou executá-lo ele abre normalmente quando clico no botão de Start ele fica com aquela barrinha de status carregando infinitamente, já tentei com o Windows 10 e Windows 7, mas ambos dão o mesmo erro, alguém passou por isso?


Tente fazer isso:

1 - Faça um backup do arquivo C:\EMS\server\dyems\resource\META-INF\config\license.dat.
2 - Descompacte o arquivo que estou anexando na mesma pasta do anterior.
3 - Tente iniciar o servico.

----------


## TheGodfather

> Tente fazer isso:
> 
> 1 - Faça um backup do arquivo C:\EMS\server\dyems\resource\META-INF\config\license.dat.
> 2 - Descompacte o arquivo que estou anexando na mesma pasta do anterior.
> 3 - Tente iniciar o servico.


Bom dia amigo @*rtrombetta* Não sei porque não recebe a notificação do underlinux...Então, ainda não consegui sanar o problema, baixei a última versão do Server e Client do EMS (Nesse link: https://www.boxpro.cn/boxpro/p/Hxqzhmmdl) Versão 2.2.5 de 27/03/2018. O problema de ficar eternamente carregando aquela barrinha do EMS Server foi solucionada com essa atualização, porém quando rodo o EMS Client dá a seguinte mensagem: 


192.168.8.100 server is invalid. (Que é o IP que vem de fábrica nela) 1600D2

Configurei o Usuário como: admin e Senha: 1234 Port: 3306

Porque continua dando errro? O que estou errando? Agradeço desde já!

----------


## TheGodfather

Em Informações detalhadas ele me retorna isso:

com.donyan.dyems.framework.exception.SmException: org.springframework.remoting.RemoteLookupFailureException: Lookup of RMI stub failed; nested exception is java.rmi.ConnectException: Connection refused to host: 192.168.8.100; nested exception is: 
java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
at com.donyan.dyems.framework.client.facade.ClientSessionAdvisor.invoke(ClientSessionAdvisor.java:79)
at org.springframework.aop.framework.ReflectiveMethodInvocation.proceed(ReflectiveMethodInvocation.java:171)
at org.springframework.aop.framework.JdkDynamicAopProxy.invoke(JdkDynamicAopProxy.java:204)
at $Proxy4.login(Unknown Source)
at com.donyan.dyems.framework.client.main.processing.rsp.CheckLoginInfoRsp.execute(CheckLoginInfoRsp.java:67)
at com.donyan.dyems.framework.client.main.processing.rsp.AbstractResponsibility$1.run(AbstractResponsibility.java:58)
at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: org.springframework.remoting.RemoteLookupFailureException: Lookup of RMI stub failed; nested exception is java.rmi.ConnectException: Connection refused to host: 192.168.8.100; nested exception is: 
java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
at org.springframework.remoting.rmi.RmiClientInterceptor.lookupStub(RmiClientInterceptor.java:214)
at org.springframework.remoting.rmi.RmiClientInterceptor.getStub(RmiClientInterceptor.java:236)
at org.springframework.remoting.rmi.RmiClientInterceptor.invoke(RmiClientInterceptor.java:256)
at org.springframework.aop.framework.ReflectiveMethodInvocation.proceed(ReflectiveMethodInvocation.java:171)
at org.springframework.aop.framework.JdkDynamicAopProxy.invoke(JdkDynamicAopProxy.java:204)
at $Proxy6.remoteInvoke(Unknown Source)
at com.donyan.dyems.framework.client.facade.ClientSessionAdvisor.invoke(ClientSessionAdvisor.java:66)
... 13 more
Caused by: java.rmi.ConnectException: Connection refused to host: 192.168.8.100; nested exception is: 
java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPEndpoint.newSocket(Unknown Source)
at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPChannel.createConnection(Unknown Source)
at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPChannel.newConnection(Unknown Source)
at sun.rmi.server.UnicastRef.newCall(Unknown Source)
at sun.rmi.registry.RegistryImpl_Stub.lookup(Unknown Source)
at java.rmi.Naming.lookup(Unknown Source)
at org.springframework.remoting.rmi.RmiClientInterceptor.lookupStub(RmiClientInterceptor.java:199)
... 19 more
Caused by: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source)
at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source)
at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
at sun.rmi.transport.proxy.RMIDirectSocketFactory.createSocket(Unknown Source)
at sun.rmi.transport.proxy.RMIMasterSocketFactory.createSocket(Unknown Source)
... 26 more

----------


## dulio2002

Olá, tudo bem? Sei q o assunto aqui é outro, porém não estou achando a resposta para a seguinte pergunta: Vc saberia me dizer se é possível aumentar a quantidade de clientes por porta dessa OLt?

----------


## TheGodfather

> Olá, tudo bem? Sei q o assunto aqui é outro, porém não estou achando a resposta para a seguinte pergunta: Vc saberia me dizer se é possível aumentar a quantidade de clientes por porta dessa OLt?


Também gostaria de saber, já fucei e pelo EMS não achei. Acho que, SE, tiver como será por CLI.

----------


## elvysjr

> Olá, tudo bem? Sei q o assunto aqui é outro, porém não estou achando a resposta para a seguinte pergunta: Vc saberia me dizer se é possível aumentar a quantidade de clientes por porta dessa OLt?


Ola, tenho uma V1600D-MINI em contato com o suporte técnico da vsolution me disseram que o chip7 dela suporta apenas 64

----------


## dulio2002

Então acho q é definitivo, já que procurei em vários sites e não achei tal resposta. Muito obrigado.

----------


## Worldnet905

Boa tarde pessoal. Boa noite estou com dificuldade com OLT V1600D MINI conecto meu cabo de rede na porta G1 G2 G3 G4 e não da rede não acende nem os leds q ficam na porta,porem na porta auxiliar conecta normalmente e consigo acesso a OLT, porta PON também funcionando normalmente, alguém por favo saberia me dizer qual pode ser o problema ou tem q configurar algo na OLT ?

----------


## elvysjr

Bom dia amigo, passei pelo mesmo problema. esta olt praticamente não precisar configurar nada! éla é brigde inteira. o problema referente as portas que não conectam é pelo fato delas serem giga e só aceita outra interface giga para fazer a comunicação.

----------


## Ibexnet

Boa tarde
adquiri a pouco uma ol vsol 1600d mini
estou testando com onus intelbras, porem se desligo e religo a olt o cliente na ponta nao volta o pppoe , somente se desligar e religar a onu (intelbras em bridge)

----------


## nenelpc

bom dia, alguem me ajuda, tenho uma v1600d4, so tenho acesso por telnet, nao acessa via web.

----------


## gahost

> Verifica a versão dela, aqui a minha esta de boa.
> Anexo 67358


a minha tem esse mesmo firmeware como faço para criar vlan nela quero saperar as interfaces PON por vlan.

----------


## ernandesks

As vlan você faz dessa forma eu fiz e funcionou





Ultima versão Olt versão D V2.03.57R esta aqui abaixo, primeiro atualiza o ubi e depois o img
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Ivo...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1p2G...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## fabio29jose

Ola boa tarde tenho 3 olt V solutoin e nao estou conseguindo atualizar a versão de firmwere teria como alguem me ajudar:

[email protected] fone 019 97405-5074

----------


## fabio29jose

Ola boa tarde tenho 3 olt V solutoin e nao estou conseguindo atualizar a versão de firmware teria como alguém me ajudar:

[email protected] fone 019 97405-5074

----------


## filipegomesdasiva

olá fiz atualização de 1600d, quando mandei o segundo arquivo, nao consegui mais acesso por software, pela web só da senha invalida, não loga de jeito nenhum com o admin admin, consigo acessar ela por cabo serial, mais tambem não loga com usuario admin admin, se alguem souber um método de eu mandar a imagem por cabo serial ou algo do tipo agradeço

----------


## cfb

Bom dia, passei pelo mesmo problema e entrei com o suporte e me passou 
outra senha de acesso: Usuario: admin Senha:[email protected]#

----------


## PortaNET

Boa tarde Galera 

Parece que muitos ainda estão tendo problemas em atualizar essas OLTs que são bem simples de usar..

segue um pequeno descritivo de como atualizar as OLTs via pagina web dela, tem que prestar atencão no seguinte, se a sua OLT tiver uma versão de firmware instalado igual ou versão anterior a versão V2.03.57R então significa que a sua OLT não tem os novos modulos de segurança nem suporte ao IPV6 para atualizar então basta seguir os procedimentos abaixo.

### DICA SUPER IMPORTANTE ### no caso se ser uma OLT já em produção, efetue um backup 100% de toda a configuracão atual e funcional na OLT antes de efetuar qualquer tipo de upgrade ou update.

#### Passos para atualizar firmware V-SOL 1600D nas OLT ####


1- Se a sua versão de firmware instalado na sua OLT for anterior a versão 2.03.57R efetue os passos mencionados abaixo 

1.1- Descompactar o arquivo firmware zipado V2.03.57R, em seguida atualize na sua OLT via WEB o primeiro arquivo com o nome V1600D_UBI_V2.03.57R.ubi e reinicie a OLT em seguida.
1.2- Após atualizar o arquivo mencionado anteriormente, acesse novamente via página WEB e atualize o segundo arquivo V1600D_IMG_V2.03.57R.img e após finalizar a instalacão reinicie novamente a OLT.
1.3- Por ultimo selecione o arquivo V1600D_V2.03.57R_IPv6_ALLinONE.ubi e atualize via WEB novamente na OLT, e reinicie mais uma vez a OLT.


2- Se a sua versão do firmware instalado na OLT for a versão V2.03.57R, atualize apenas a versão V1600D_V2.03.57R_IPv6_ALLinONE.ubi via OLT WEB, e reinicie a OLT de novo.


3- Após atualizar a versão V1600D_V2.03.57R_IPv6_ALLinONE.ubi, instale a versão mais recente disponivel para a sua OLT.

----------


## Gosulator

Bom dia senhores, desculpe por ressuscitar o tópico mas me parece o local mais apropriado pra essa dúvida:

O criador do tópico postou essa versão 2.03.31 em 2017, e hoje no site da VSOL o firmware mais recente deles é o v1.01.54_200715172554 datado de 15-07-2020. Afinal, qual a versão mais recente do firmware dessa OLT V1600D ?

----------


## leosmendes

se não me engano existem 4 versões da 1600D , uma mini, uma d4 uma d8 e uma "d4 expansível ate 12 portas" tem de saber para qual modelo exato este é e para qual você quer

----------


## susseg0

Boa tarde. Andei procurando em foruns e não achei uma forma de resolver meu problema.
A olt na hora de iniciar da um erro na imagem, como se se estivesse corrompido por erro de atualização ou algo do genero. 
teria uma forma de atualizar ela ?

----------


## Gosulator

Estás correto, existem dois modelos de V1600D L:

V1600D EPON L3 OLT firmware
V1600D-L EPON L2 OLT firmware

Como identificamos qual é o nosso? Esse L3 e L2 se refere à camada na qual a olt tem poder de configuração? Será?

----------


## conetjet

mesmo problema e nao atualiza pelo tftpboot, porque da erro na porta ge1

----------


## susseg0

> mesmo problema e nao atualiza pelo tftpboot, porque da erro na porta ge1


Conseguiu alguma solução?

----------


## conetjet

> Conseguiu alguma solução?


Consegui sim, ontem consegui resolver o problema, vou anexar aqui o arquivo que me mandaram para corrigir, tem que te acesso pela porta serial ( console ) da OLT.

----------


## susseg0

> Consegui sim, ontem consegui resolver o problema, vou anexar aqui o arquivo que me mandaram para corrigir, tem que te acesso pela porta serial ( console ) da OLT.


Vou tentar isso agora.
Acessar via putty pra ver

----------


## conetjet

> Vou tentar isso agora.
> Acessar via putty pra ver


resolveu?

----------


## PortaNET

Boa tarde

alguem conseguiu baixar a ultima versão 2.0.3.74R do site? link da OI dá erro não abre, pelo link da algar e vivo ele abre as paginas mas quando clicamos em download, ele fica downloading e passa meia hora e não baixa os arquivos.. um deles comecou a baixar com 25kbps.. mas para no meio do arquivo.

----------


## PortaNET

> Bom dia, passei pelo mesmo problema e entrei com o suporte e me passou 
> outra senha de acesso: Usuario: admin Senha:[email protected]#



Exato vale lembrar todo o mundo que está com a versão 2.03.57r ou anteriores primeiro tem que atualizar a versão ipv6 2.03.57r e depois de reiniciar a OLT.. ao entrar na web pra atualizar a nova versão 2.03.73r tem que primeiro atualizar a versão uby e depois a versão any.img só depois de atualizar o segundo arquivo any.img que vai dar reboot na olt.. e se tiver usando usuários padrão default admin admin a sua senha, vai ser trocada na OLT para a senha: [email protected]#

----------


## PortaNET

Link pra baixar todas as versões V-SOL

https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...a2?usp=sharing

----------


## gregorye

Pronto, agora V1600B com Gerenciamento WEB.

Segue vídeo para atualizar e deixar VSOL com acesso WEB e abandonar o EMS....




Espero ter contribuído.

----------

